# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  DICCIONARIO DE ESPECIALIDADES AGROQUÍMICAS 2015

## ipex

Diccionario de Especialidades
Agroquímicas PLM-  2015 
Información actualizada para la agricultura.
Contiene: Índices de cultivos, usos y sustancias e información ampliada de las fichas técnicas de más de 1000 productos para el agro. 
Precio: S/ 130.00
Realizar depósito a la Cta. Cte. N° 1932067130-0-00 - BCP a nombre del Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores. 
Luego del abono, enviar voucher con sus datos (nombre completo, e-mail y número de contacto) a info@ipexperu.org 
Mayores informes: 
Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores-IPEX
Telefax: (511) 639-7172  Movil: (511) 983582440 / (511) 996399096Diccionario de Especialidades.jpgTemas similares: AGRONEGOCIOS DEL AGUAYMANTO 2015 PECANA ESPECIALIZACIÓN 2015 NUEVO DICCIONARIO DE AGROQUIMICOS 2014 Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 2013 Diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 2013

----------

